# organising a dog show



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

How can I organise a fun dog show without having to go through the kennel club? We do not want to do the companion thing with strict rules etc but just a fun novelty dog show. We need public liability insurance etc and although the KC do it really do not want to get into the do's and donts of everything if that makes sense?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Not sure but I dont think you can have a show without KC permission.


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

yes you can have a dog show, but it has to be called a Fun dog show, i've organised acouple with some of our local shows. We have insurance through our show etc to cover the dog show, but last year i decided to go with the show's being KC registered, you get a lot more entries and some people won't come and judge if a show is not KC licenced. It cost's 20 pound for the licence and about the 10-20 for the insurance so not a lot of expence.

good luck with your show where about are you


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

In Cornwall - I just want to use a local vet as judge but have been told that if a companion show there is a set format for the posters/programmes, the judge must be approved by KC and that the first 4 classes must be AV puppy, AV sporting, AV non-sporting and AV open. But we had hoped to combine these with the fun dog show so that crossbreeds were included etc.

I just don't like the prescriptive way they say "it must be like this"


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

usually when i do a show it consists of 
av puppy
av sporting
av non sporting
av open
av veteren (dog over the age of 7years)

Best in show for the pedigree section + best puppy in show

Novelty classes


Best cross breed
Best rescue
Best Veteren
Dog the judge would like to take home
Prettiest bitch
Handsomest dog
junior handling
Best brace (2 dogs from same owner)
Dog most like it's owner 

best novelty in show


just a few that i have used hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

do you have a different judge for each? do you have to use a particular judge for the 'serious' part? i am keen on doing it just dont want it to be too serious lol


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

even if they are KC registered they are still fun,

i usually get a different judge for the Pedigree, as i belong to a dog club i have access to people that show there dogs and i also know a few people from showing my dogs as well. if you have a dog club near you you could ask there for a judge. But it could be a vet ( we had one one year)

then i usually get some one else to do the novelty's. some times the one judge is willing to do all the classes, you can always ask,
x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have been asked to judge the novelty classes at a companion show bear to us in the summer. It is organised by someone at our ringcraft. They are having a seperate judge for the pedigree classes so that as the organiser said I couldstill do the pedigree classes with my dogs. 

I will say I have no idea who the judge is for the pedigree classes and she has not told them who is judging the novelty classes. That wayno one can say eother of us picked favourites if we won.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

of course you can have a family dog show with out the kc ,but even family dog show almost have a format ,when you advertise i would make sure you inform ppl that you dont want show dogs and you have a vet judging ,as i know in cornwall pll will travel a long way for showing and as you seem to not actually want any show classes it would stop them being dissapointed 
you can run your av classes without restricting them to pedigree dogs


----------

